# Were your BFP symptoms the same 2nd time round?



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

This is my second 2ww witha succesful round in 2013. To thoses lucky people who have had 2 bfps were your BFP symptoms the same 2nd time round?


----------



## just me84 (May 25, 2010)

My twin bfp and this ivf (waiting for blood test result to hopefully confirm bfp) were different but some same.

My first I felt a little sick a few times(only time in the whole preg I felt sick) and I had aches and pains at the start, and awful Period cramps on day 8 and brown blood  when I wiped a few times that day. Also one of the days awful
Trapped wind pain around my ribs and one night around day 3 I woke up soaked from sweating. Was so hot when it wasn't actually that hot. 

This time round the same symptoms have been, aches and pains first couple of days and the trapped wind pain same area oh and day 8 awful awful period pains. But no bleeding or anything else fr
Above. Did however have, dull head ache all day day 3 and 4 and SOOO thirsty and weeing So much more than what I drank I am sure on those days too. That's it really. Been maybe more tired some days I
Guess? 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for your response. And congratulations on your twins and fingers tightly crossed for BFP thus time too - very exciting!!!

I am so bloated this time - pessaries I guess I don't remember this last time. ..
!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the first time i got pregnant, one of my symptoms on the 2ww was that i suddenly (having previously enjoyed them) couldn't eat courgette without gagging. The second time i had a similar reaction to broccolli and thought ooh maybe... and i was.  

other than that though both times i couldn't tell...


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hiya with my first BFP I had absolutely no symptoms or changes at all.
2nd BFP which ended on OTD as a chemical I also had no symptoms at all.
This BFP I had sore  (  .  )(  .  ), very tired, bloating, lots of cramps as well as brown, pink, red and clotty bleeding. So I was very surprised to get a BFP!


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply GB - hope spot enjoyed the sun today

Thanks for your reply mel - congratulations on your 2nd pregnancy! Is your pregnancy different this time?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

No, totally different.

With my first, it felt like AF was permanently coming.  Cramps and all sorts.

With my second, zero symptoms at all.  A first scan showed twins and I nearly fell off the bed!

Good luck

X


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks yoga. It has been slightly different in that I've had bleeding on 2 other occasions since getting my BFP whereas I didn't have a speck with my first pregnancy. I've also had a lot of cramps and had nausea for 2 weeks (luckily didn't progress into morning sickness!) whereas I had no nausea for even a day last time round. Been a lot more tired too, but other than that exactly the same as last time. Best of luck to you


----------



## just me84 (May 25, 2010)

Bfp confirmed! Levels 657!!!!!woohoo!! Think with my twins on the same day they were 550! (400 on day 13, they took 3days to double 😳😳) xxxxxxxx also I currently look like
I was when I was 6 months pregnant with my twins!!!! I didn't show at all
Till 4 months last time! Very odd!!!


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Congrats Justme! Did you have 1 or 2 put back?


----------



## just me84 (May 25, 2010)

2! Think both have taken or I have a strong that implanted early!!!

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Amazing! Hope you have a great 9 months


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Congratulations to you just me!!

I am definitely having different symptoms this time... it almost feels like I have a bladder infection. Might get it checked at doc on Monday. .. I just had period pain last ivf.

Anyone any experience of this?


----------



## HappyRabbit (Nov 24, 2012)

Yoga, with my 1st pregnancy i had implantation symptoms like cramps and light spotting on 3rd day after ET. Then I started having sore breasts. This time around no implantation sympthoms at all, I think my uterus is not as sensitive anymore. I had no cramps or I simply didnt notice them although i knew what it feels like when embryo implants and was obsessing about every little twitch and i had no spotting at all, no sore boobs, basically not a single sympthom and yet i had bfp. Although i had 2 failed FET just before this one and had no symptoms with those ones too so assumed it didn't work this time either. I tested on day 8 after ET and was shocked to have bfp☺


----------



## HappyRabbit (Nov 24, 2012)

Also 4 or 5 days after my 1st hpt with bfp i started having dull constant pain on my lower left abdomen which turned into sharp stubbing pain a few days later. Went to my clinic and turned out i had urinary infection!


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi ladies, I'm struggling with the first time vs second time symptoms too.

First time around I had a double ugly embryo day 3 transfer and I felt mostly premenstrual with some bruise type feeling if I poked my uterus. The rest of my pregnancy was symptom free.

This time I had a double lovely blast transfer and I was expecting much more of a wallop of symptoms and if I poke my uterus area it feels like nothing is there at all - not even my uterus! I'm starting to get bummed out even though I'm only 4dp5dt. I hate feeling this way  xx


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

On my first bfp I had no symptoms at all this time I've had cramps everyday since ET.  I'm currently 3dp5dt.

L_ouise - I had a 5AA +5AB put back on my first bfp and didn't have a single symptom.  Will you wait until otd or test early? x


----------



## herbesa (Aug 8, 2013)

So happy to read this! I had a bfp on last cycle (mmc 10 weeks   ) I had cramps, very bloated, nose bleeds and ohss just before otd.
So time I'm 5dp 5dt with no symptoms except very mild af cramps yesterday. I'm convinced its a bfn but this thread has given me a glimmer of hope!


----------



## ricks3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Ladies - I have read all the comments here with great interest! I am currently in my TWW and have no symptoms at all - which was the same when I have had BFN in the past. 

With my BFP I had cramping which woke me up in the night so I have been assuming the lack of cramping this time means it will be a BFN again for me. Reassuring to read that people's BFPs have been different and remind myself that no symptoms does not necessarily mean a BFN. Thanks all for sharing. x


----------

